# "munging" adding translation



## tin-ot

Hello,

I am stumbling upon this word "munging" in this official documentation : Dockerfile reference 
on line 857

It seems to me that it would be meaningful to have it translated in French on this website.

Can anyone advise on the procedure to suggest a new translation ?

Translation could be something like : " Manipuler, traiter des données. "

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bh7

Hello tin-ot,
You are referring to this software documentation as "official"; yet it would seem to be a commercial product available by subscription. The responsibility of translating the manual should rest with the commercial firm promoting the use of the software.


----------



## constantlyconfused

Mung (computer term) - Wikipedia


----------



## tin-ot

There must be a misunderstanding...

For Docker, as for most of open-sourced based company, there is no subscription whatsoever to use the product.

The only fees are regarding support.

The Wikipedia page seem sourced enough with other link doesn't it ?

Anyhow ... I have no interest in any brand here or there. I was trying to help.


----------



## Locape

Bonjour et bienvenue sur WR, @tin-ot ! 
Pour signaler des erreurs ou faire des suggestions de traduction, il y a un forum dédié, tout en bas de la liste des forums, intitulé 'Dictionary error reports and suggestions' où on peut proposer des traductions qui semblent plus pertinentes dans certains contextes.


----------



## Keith Bradford

tin-ot said:


> ...Translation could be something like : " Manipuler, traiter des données. "
> ...


I think any translation has to include the ideas of _modification/transformation/déformation_ and also _irrévocable_.

Why not try back-formation?  "*M*_odification _*U*_nidirectionnelle de la_* N*_otion de_..."????


----------

